# Festool trade in



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

After stripping that big house I realized the Festools I got I should have gotten different ones. I called Festool and they said no problem trading them in and exchanging them for different tools. I have 2 RO150's that will be traded in for a RO125, RAS115, RO90 and DTS400. I will have to spend a little more out of pocket for these but only $100. I called the paint store we got them from and had them order/make sure these were on hand for us to trade in for.

One of the RO150's is smoking any ways and needs to be sent out, the Festool rep knows this and still said no problem. If we can't trade in by the 30 day make they will still honor the trade in.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm making a Festool purchase this month. Can you share why you are exchanging these items?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a sweet deal CD.
I'd also be interested in any review/feedback you have of the tools.
Sounds like some of the work we do is very similar.
Thanks, and good luck with your new tools!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just went to my local festool dealer to buy an RO90 only to find out they got rid of their Saturday hours. 

Need it for a job on Monday sooo....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We are going vertical on a house in a couple of weeks with RO90's and LS130's. 

If it ever stops raining...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The Ro150's are 6", since most siding is 4-4 1/2" the 150 is just a bit big. The RO125 5" was awesome, also getting into corners is impossible.

The RO150's worked great if the siding was 5" or more then we would keep them. I did love the way they preformed other wise.

The RAS115 is great for stripping paint from siding. And from what I have read and been told it's more powerful than the RO's are, better suited for what we use them for.

RO90 is a 3 1/2" disc, for window casings it will work better than the 125,150 especially if the casing has brick moldings.

The DTS400 is a pointed sander so getting the corners will be much easier. We have Dewalt palm sanders, since we have to tape the Festool vac hose to them the inspector says no. It must be a tight fit with no tape.

Over all I have no complaints about any of the tools we have right now.

One thing I do wish is that the RO125 came with a detachable side handle. The RO150 does. 

While stripping the paint every one on the crew wanted to use the 125 vs the 150 just because of the way it fit the claps better. The 125 is a little lighter.

The sales rep and store told me the RAS would almost keep up with the paint shaver. I don't know about that. I guess it depends on how much paint is on the siding.

We wont know how well the RAS or DTS work until later this summer when we start our next strip job.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I just went to my local festool dealer to buy an RO90 only to find out they got rid of their Saturday hours.
> 
> Need it for a job on Monday sooo....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


We have 5 dealers all with in 45 mins of us. Only 1 is closed Saturdays and 3 are open Sunday's.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> We are going vertical on a house in a couple of weeks with RO90's and LS130's.
> 
> If it ever stops raining...


I'm going to check the LS130 as well. I like the idea of the foam pad to help get into the contours and details.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you burn through any hook & loop pads on this project?
That seems to be the one fault with all the orbitals I've tried.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Did you burn through any hook & loop pads on this project?
> That seems to be the one fault with all the orbitals I've tried.


The pad on the 125 took abuse after the protector thingy flew off and some one tossed it in the trash (which I still have not found just bought a new one instead). The 150's held up better but the white edge of the pad did get a little beat up.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> The pad on the 125 took abuse after the protector thingy flew off and some one tossed it in the trash (which I still have not found just bought a new one instead). The 150's held up better but the white edge of the pad did get a little beat up.


We typically get 20-40 hours out of a pad before the H&L fails. Looks like the pricing for Festool replacement pads are only a tad more than the Dewalts I've been using. Nice!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Even with the pads being beat up the discs still stuck no problem. My Dewalts on the other hand the discs fly right off as soon as we turn them on.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Doesn't the ro90 have a delta head for corners?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

epretot said:


> Doesn't the ro90 have a delta head for corners?


yes, as an accessory


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought of starting with the RO90 only. The more I think about it, I should probably have something larger for sanding walls.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

epretot said:


> I thought of starting with the RO90 only. The more I think about it, I should probably have something larger for sanding walls.



The ro125 is a good median. I use it for sanding previously painted interior walls and it smooths it out great and it's cleaner as it's attached to the vacuum 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> I thought of starting with the RO90 only. The more I think about it, I should probably have something larger for sanding walls.


The RO125 I think would be a good one to start with.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> yes, as an accessory


It comes with the machine standard (at least with mine).
The 90 is a beast; we use all RO125s and 90s.

I'm going to demo a RAS for a strip job, in conjunction with our shavers.
The RO125s aren't great for pure stripping (contrary to reps statements, of course) but if containment is good on the RAS we'll add them to the mix.
Otherwise will pick up a couple makita disc sanders and add the shield/collector from the shaver makers.
Need an additional 90 either way, it's always in demand.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

dan-o said:


> It comes with the machine standard (at least with mine).
> The 90 is a beast; we use all RO125s and 90s.
> 
> I'm going to demo a RAS for a strip job, in conjunction with our shavers.
> ...


It also came as a standard accessory with my RO90 Kit. I need more paper and actually more use with mine. I'm also looking into getting the Planex this year.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd REALLY love to get a Planex. Has anyone tried running one with a ct26? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'd REALLY love to get a Planex. Has anyone tried running one with a ct26?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


The CT26,36 and 48 are all the same exact motors, the difference is the storage capacity. So it should work fine. This is one tool on my wish list.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's what I thought. The guy at the store told me I'd burn up the motor if I didn't run it with the ct36.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's what I thought. The guy at the store told me I'd burn up the motor if I didn't run it with the ct36.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


You will fill the bags quick. As for burning it out we have run ours 8 hrs a day on that resto house and no burn out issues.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice. Right now after popcorn removal I'm sanding everything with my ets125, I'd save a LOT of time with a Planex. :yes: 

We do a big popcorn removal job at least once a month.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Nice. Right now after popcorn removal I'm sanding everything with my ets125, I'd save a LOT of time with a Planex. :yes:
> 
> We do a big popcorn removal job at least once a month.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


We do maybe 1 a year.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Around here almost every builder used popcorn up until 2006. Sooo that's a lot of popcorn to remove. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

dan-o said:


> It comes with the machine standard (at least with mine).
> The 90 is a beast; we use all RO125s and 90s.
> 
> I'm going to demo a RAS for a strip job, in conjunction with our shavers.
> ...


I wonder how long till we get an aftermarket pad with diamond bits like the shavers have for these sanders? 

There also isn't a cup grinder for them either like you would use on concrete.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> It comes with the machine standard (at least with mine).
> The 90 is a beast; we use all RO125s and 90s.
> 
> I'm going to demo a RAS for a strip job, in conjunction with our shavers.
> ...


At the same paint store 2 different days I asked about this. 1 guy said it wont suck up the dust like the RO125. 1 guy said it will be better than the RO's.
I decided for myself (since these have a 30 day exchange/return policy) I would find out on my own.

Monday night I am exchanging the 150's.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> At the same paint store 2 different days I asked about this. 1 guy said it wont suck up the dust like the RO125. 1 guy said it will be better than the RO's.
> I decided for myself (since these have a 30 day exchange/return policy) I would find out on my own.
> 
> Monday night I am exchanging the 150's.


I tried a 150 today at Woodcraft. That thing is an absolute beast. Had a tough time justifying a purchase. Just don't know what I would use it for. I can see it stripping just about any coating off of any smooth substrate though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

epretot said:


> I tried a 150 today at Woodcraft. That thing is an absolute beast. Had a tough time justifying a purchase. Just don't know what I would use it for. I can see it stripping just about any coating off of any smooth substrate though.


Horizontals only. Mostly decks. Some other flat surface polishing applications. Would be silly to consider it a tool for verticals, given so many other more practical options.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> I tried a 150 today at Woodcraft. That thing is an absolute beast. Had a tough time justifying a purchase. Just don't know what I would use it for. I can see it stripping just about any coating off of any smooth substrate though.


It is a beast. We used 40 grit paper with the 150's on lead and it went right through pretty easy. The 125 took a tab bit longer.

I should have had a demo first myself and I would have bought the right ones instead.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I wonder how long till we get an aftermarket pad with diamond bits like the shavers have for these sanders?
> 
> There also isn't a cup grinder for them either like you would use on concrete.


I enquired about this exact thing several months ago. I even contacted Festool by email for information about concrete grinding pads, with no response.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I wonder how long till we get an aftermarket pad with diamond bits like the shavers have for these sanders?
> 
> There also isn't a cup grinder for them either like you would use on concrete.


I used to use those when I first got into painting. My old boss would get them for houses we used to strip. Nothing like it would be by Festool, these were solid discs.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> At the same paint store 2 different days I asked about this. 1 guy said it wont suck up the dust like the RO125. 1 guy said it will be better than the RO's.
> 
> I decided for myself (since these have a 30 day exchange/return policy) I would find out on my own.
> 
> ...



I've only used our RAS a little tho my guys used it to strip a couple good sized stretches of TK cedar siding. Definitely messier than the RO 125 but much faster too. That was a non-lead house. 
I have been pretty happy with our new paint shaver. Wishing I bought one years ago! Much cleaner and faster than my Metabo paint shaver. Filled up my Midi fast! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I've only used our RAS a little tho my guys used it to strip a couple good sized stretches of TK cedar siding. Definitely messier than the RO 125 but much faster too. That was a non-lead house.
> I have been pretty happy with our new paint shaver. Wishing I bought one years ago! Much cleaner and faster than my Metabo paint shaver. Filled up my Midi fast!
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


I tested the RAS and passed because of how messy it could be. I'm checking out a used shaver over the weekend. 

We went with the RO125, RO90 and RTS400. We haven't used them yet. I can't wait to try them all out.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'd REALLY love to get a Planex. Has anyone tried running one with a ct26?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Ryan

The Planex HAS to be run with the CT36AC. This is the only extractor that has Auto Clean (AC). Auto Clean pops the filter at intervals set by you, to drop the dust from the filter to settle in the bag. Otherwise, the Planex generates so much dust, and the extraction is so good, that the filter would cake up pretty quick. 

I definitely would not recommend running a Planex on a regular extractor for more than a few minutes.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't run a ceros very long on a regular ct without it clogging, planex would probably be less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I can't run a ceros very long on a regular ct without it clogging, planex would probably be less than 30 seconds.


Wow that's crazy! A planex setup is gonna be my next big tool purchase. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Been on my wish list for some time as well.


----------

